# Haydn Trumpet Concerto Recordings



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a recording of the Haydn trumpet concerto performed with period instruments including a period keyed trumpet. Does one even exist?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I have the following versions. Both used a keyed trumpet and period instrument orchestra. The Hogwood came with Haydn's organ concerto and horn concerto, while the Pinnock came with a harpsichord concerto and a spurious/authorship uncertain oboe concerto not by Haydn.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ HC has hit the nail on the head with those recordings... highly recommended.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

I agree, both recordings are great, but I prefer the second one.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Fantastic. Thanks gang.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I prefer the Bennett/Pinnock rec. for performance (energy) and sound (projection, balance).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

That's the one I went with.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

if that's the case, you might also enjoy this stunning CD of the remaining VCs with Simon Standage, also on period instruments.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't even have a recording of Haydn's trumpet concerto, but now I know which ones to get. Thanks once again, HC.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

For the modern instrument version its hard to beat Tine Thing-Hilseth's recording. However the purist in me wanted a period instrument version as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone have the recording conducted by Stockhausen who could give me an opinion?


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does anyone have the recording conducted by Stockhausen who could give me an opinion?


Stockhausen as a conductor of Haydn? Oh boy...

Here it is:


----------

